# Building a new cage



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

And it is ripping the f* outta my hands and arms! I will post pics as I go. Measurements are

40 inchs wide
21 inches deep 
24 inches tall

Front opening is 10 inches wide and 6 inches high, door is larger than the opening and held on with zip ties

I couldnt find any powder coated wire to work with, so I bought galvanized and spray painted it with child safe spray paint in Raspberry color.

I will post a picture of the front piece in my next post.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

That's why I won't build a cage. I perfer skin on my hands. Though I've been eyeing my HUGE shelf here but it's one of those snap together closets LOL

GOOD LUCK ADVOID ANY STITCHES!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, I know that feeling!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I went through that a few times.
Not fun...until you see the looks of joy on the ratties faces


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

oooooo....
I like the color!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the colour!!!

In the summer I'm thinking of repainting the Freddy 2s I have - I was going to go bright green, bright blue and bright orange XD 

I doubt it would match the decore in my mum's living room much though :lol:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Lovely color! Good luck regrowing your fingers, but luckily skin comes back with little effort.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

it looks really good! i love the color


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Very thick gardening gloves found at any home depo, gardening store, ect. You want the cloth lined ones that are thicker not the leather ones because you can't move your fingers enough with leather. Long sleeved shirts also! I hope your skin grows back quickly! It stinks be tore up like that! O yeah if you have any more of the wire to cut and are using just tin snips you can use my trick... Tape! Tape up a big like 2in area where you are going to cut. When you cut it the tape (duct tape works best) seems to cover and stick to all the pokey parts. 

BTW: Love the color!


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Well here is an update, it's looking a little wonky but Im sure as I add more shelves it will straighten out.

Here is the front, back, side and one short shelf


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

thats going to be so pretty!


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Almost done!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, impressive!


----------



## L_B_b_B_Rat (Jan 24, 2008)

Not, bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

looks cool! Do you have a pink deck now too?


----------

